# options for lights



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

On my 15 F250 I have weather guard boxes, the one against the cab and the 2 along the box sides. No room for a headache racK. 

I'm throwing around a few ideas. 
1) 4 strobes 2 front 2 rear in the tails and headlights. Amber. About $300
2) a mini led light bar mounted on the roof. About 150 or so. Have you guys had problems with these leaking if permanently installed onto the roof? I'm not doing magnets as the lights will get used year round for a lot of things. 
3) I was throwing the idea of mounting one of the "rod stand" lights beside the toolbox kind of in the stake pocket area beside the front of the cab next to the front toolbox. This one would be the most simple and economicaL. 

The 4th option that I liked is putting an LED amber bar that suction cups to the back window and plugs into the cigarette lighter. I can't find something like that around though. Can someone post a link or a site and name or model that I can check out? 

I don't do commercial plowing, only for our lots that we own but would like to be seen by the heavy equipment running around with me. 

Thoughts ideas and inputs?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I personally have tried multiple different brand lights and if I could start over I would go with all Feniex lights. They are super bright for a very small package and very easy to install. I installed a pair of the Apollo F6 light heads to the headgear of my plow, here is a link to the video I made over the winter

__
https://flic.kr/p/rbPSFM

With the setup you have I would mount an Apollo F6 to the back of the two side boxes (they come in many color combos, with 2 modes so the Amber/white could be an amber warning on mode 1 and mode 2 could be work lights/extra back up lighting) and I would get one of their dash lights for the front. If you prefer you could do HAW's in the headlights but be prepared for the flashback off the plow blade.

2 F6's and one of their dash light would run about $200 from Coastal http://coastalevs.com when you use the plowsite coupon code "plowsiteten2015"


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Went a different route. Ordered A headache rack and mounting a Fed Sig highlighter on the top! Should be good to go


----------



## beneb (Oct 28, 2014)

JoeG3;2002703 said:


> I personally have tried multiple different brand lights and if I could start over I would go with all Feniex lights. They are super bright for a very small package and very easy to install. I installed a pair of the Apollo F6 light heads to the headgear of my plow, here is a link to the video I made over the winter
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rbPSFM
> ...


Joe, 
how did you wire in those lights on your plow? Do you have an extra connection going into your truck or did you tie into the plow harness some how? I like that setup a lot and they look super bright. Do you run them on steady burn much? I have some cannons I'll be putting in one of these days but am tossing around some ideas for other lights as well


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have them wired directly to the battery through a wireless switch box I found on amazon. I have run them a few times on steady, but usually I run the strobe mode. I love the 180 optics on the Apollos, I was playing with them during a break and I turned everything off except those and I was very impressed at how far back to the side of the truck you could see them.


----------

